# How to freeze Perch



## KPenny (Jul 31, 2014)

I'm planning on bringing home a lot of Erie Perch in a week or so. I'm wondering what the best way to freeze it is.
Normally when i keep blue gill and crappie, i put a meals worth in a baggie and cover it with water. Then in the freezer it goes. Essentially freezing the fillets in a block of ice.
I'm wondering if this method is also good for perch, or if it's possible to vacuum seal it. If i vacuum seal it, it takes up way less space in the freezer.
...any suggestions or pointers?


----------



## bcnulater (May 7, 2007)

If you plan on keeping them any length of time freezing them in ice is best imo.
I've had 2 yr. old perch frozen in ice and you couldn't tell them from those frozen only a month.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

After decades of freezing fish fillets in blocks of ice (water) in cartons or plastic baggies, last year I switched to Vacume Sealing. VS takes up alot less room in the freezer and they're easier to thaw.


----------



## exide9922 (Aug 9, 2010)

if you're fishing in the middle of february and it happens to be about -20 or so with the windchill, they'll freeze up solid as rocks....  but seriously a plastic zip lock bag and fill it with water will work fine


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

I vacuum seal all the fish I catch. It saves a ton of room in the freezer. I'm sure they would last over a year but I have a house full of fish lovers so I can't tell you for sure.


----------



## KPenny (Jul 31, 2014)

Sounds like i'm doing it the best way right now, with the fish ice cubes! 
I'll stick with that. Thanks for all the input. Now lets hope i can limit out next weekend!


----------



## nooffseason (Nov 15, 2008)

You totally screwed yourself now. Gonna get the big ole skunk just by asking this question. 

Seriously though, I freeze in water. I never found a vacuum dealer that lasted more than one season, tried a couple different brands and I'm done with spending such money on those


----------



## GRW (Aug 31, 2006)

recently I read an article saying you should freeze the fillets first then put in the bag of water and freeze. article said if you do what we have been doing that the fish will absorb he water and alter the flavor. thinking that's too much work I will just stick to the method of the majority here. fish, freezer bag, water, freezer.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Like icebucketjon I went to vaccum sealing a few years ago. Best thing I ever did. No freezer burn on the edges on the edge of the ice.


----------



## OSUdaddy (Oct 18, 2010)

I was always afraid of vacuum sealing our perch and walleye in fear they would squish apart and therefore stuck with freezing them in water inside a ziploc freezer bag. I might give the vacuum seal idea a try based on comments in this thread.


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

Any package in my freezer is vac sealed regardless of what it is. Dated also


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

Vac seal them.

Sometimes the bags won't seal right if the items are very wet. I lay the fillets on a bar towel,roll them up,and squeeze to get most of the moisture out...Then layer them in the bag to how many per meal and seal away. They'll easily last 1 year and I've had some 2 years old and still looked and tasted like the day I bagged them.

Cheapest price for excellent vac seal bags is the cabelas bulk roll!!!


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

I switched from using the water method to portioning out the amount of fish that my family would eat in a meal. I lay the fillets flat in a layer in a twist tie bag. I then roll the bag down over the fillets getting all of the air out. Then I put those bags into a freezer ziplok bag. I can usually get 3 of those bags in one ziplok bag. They lay flat in the freezer taking up less space and cheaper than using my vac sealer. I have had fish last this way for about a year. I usually eat it up before then but had a bag get missed in rotation but fish was still good.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

exide9922 said:


> if you're fishing in the middle of february and it happens to be about -20 or so with the windchill, they'll freeze up solid as rocks....  but seriously a plastic zip lock bag and fill it with water will work fine
> View attachment 190903
> View attachment 190904


Had that happen with some 'eyes this past season. Nothing like having to let them sit in the garage and thaw for 2 days before you can fillet them haha


----------



## boss302 (Jun 24, 2005)

I switched to vac sealing several years ago and cured the occasional problem of mushy fish from them soaking in water while freezing/thawing. Also much quicker from the freezer to cooking now, and less space in the freezer. Another thing I do is to bread some (flour dip, egg wash, then coat) and freeze them flat on a cookie tray.....a day or so later pop them in a zip lock and you are ready to go on the fly whenever you want some (good for a couple few months only though)


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

Another thing I found out after vac sealing fish,is soaking them in saltwater. I've always soaked my fillets overnight in saltwater. With the vac sealer,it'll suck the salt into fillets.Combine that with all the salt in fish batters and you have a pretty salty meal.I'll use a little bit of salt or none at all and better tasting fried fish!!

You can make homemade ice packs with a vac sealer.Toss some ice cubes in a bag,seal it. After it thaws out on the 1st use,you can lay it flat or against something to shape it to fit a certain spot for ice relief.


----------



## bcnulater (May 7, 2007)

boss302 said:


> I switched to vac sealing several years ago and cured the occasional problem of mushy fish from them soaking in water while freezing/thawing. Also much quicker from the freezer to cooking now, and less space in the freezer. Another thing I do is to bread some (flour dip, egg wash, then coat) and freeze them flat on a cookie tray.....a day or so later pop them in a zip lock and you are ready to go on the fly whenever you want some (good for a couple few months only though)


I've always wondered about freezing them ready to fry. You let them thaw first before frying right ?


----------



## OSUdaddy (Oct 18, 2010)

bcnulater said:


> I've always wondered about freezing them ready to fry. You let them thaw first before frying right ?


Yes.


----------



## Bono Joe (Mar 2, 2009)

Not necessary. I have them breaded in zip lock bags. Take them out and drop in the deep fryer right away. That is how they do it in the bars where I learned by watching them. LOL


----------



## The Outdoor Connection (Jan 21, 2012)

Don't get up to Erie often enough anymore but grew up on milk carton blocks from my Gpa. No prob w/ a Chest freezer.


----------



## Ripley (May 10, 2010)

I've always frozen my filets on a rack or cookie sheet separately first. 

Soak filets in salt water or whole milk a day or overnite.
Pat dry with a little pressure to squeeze out moisture
Place on cookie sheets separately freeze till hard
place portions in zip loc baggy
Hold baggy by top corners fill with enough water to cover.
squeeze out air and some water... leave enough water to keep fish covered. 
Seal bag
lay bag flat on cookie sheet and freeze

you can have very little water in bag just enough to cover fillets, just can't have air.

Our family has eaten filets 2yrs old and they taste fresh.


----------



## boss302 (Jun 24, 2005)

bcnulater said:


> I've always wondered about freezing them ready to fry. You let them thaw first before frying right ?


No need to thaw..... Just fry or bake like frozen fish from the store...I do most of mine with seasoned Panko & parmesan & they are best fried.... Tried it after being inspired by popping some fish sticks in the oven for the kids......works for vandecamp... .works for me (great for quick dinners or weekend lunches)


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

I vacuum seal all my fish, only problem I've had with that is if you are moving things around in freezer and happen to make a hole in the vacuum bag, you have lost these if you don't see it and take care of then. Never had this issue when freezing in water.


----------



## talltim (Jul 25, 2008)

I have vacuum packed for many years, best method I have found put fish in a strainer in the frig over night. This will get most of the water off of them, then into your vacuum bag and set in the freezer bag still open for about an hour. Then pull them out and seal, you will not get the water sucking up into the seal this way and get a much better seal.


----------



## boss302 (Jun 24, 2005)

talltim said:


> I have vacuum packed for many years, best method I have found put fish in a strainer in the frig over night. This will get most of the water off of them, then into your vacuum bag and set in the freezer bag still open for about an hour. Then pull them out and seal, you will not get the water sucking up into the seal this way and get a much better seal.


all I usually do is rinse and drain the fillets after cleaning them, then they go in a covered dish in the fridge till I'm ready to deal with them (frequently the next day).....then they get dumped out onto a cutting board for final cleanup and packaging....by then I never have any moisture issues.


----------

